# Anyone wanna lend me some horns to test for the site?



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

There's not much data on horns and compression drivers for the car audio market. Was wondering if anyone here might be willing to loan me some horns and/or compression drivers to do some comparison testing with sometime in the next few weeks.

The test would be done on my open baffle, which is about 3x4ft, give or take. Looking to do horizontal and vertical on/off axis frequency response measurements as well as harmonic distortion measurements of various configurations.

If you're interested, post up. This would be a great chance to educate us all on the benefits and potential downfalls of a horn system.
If you can cover shipping that would be great, but if you can't, then I'll try to come out of pocket to help the site. Or, if anyone would be willing to kick over a few bucks, that would be cool, too.

I just moved in to a rental so I won't be able to do the testing quickly but wanted to go ahead and start the thread before I forgot and moved on to the next thing. 

Not sure if anyone will bite, but figured I'd throw it out there.

TIA,
Erin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Only have one at the moment, but you can borrow my BMS 4550Nd/JBL 2407h driver. It's a screw on driver, so you'll need an adapter to put them on some horns.

I may have a few ID horns...I know I have my straight entry horns with foam inserts, and I think I have 1" adapters somewhere too, And I may have some regular full sized ID horn/s.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I would think Bateman would have a closet full of them  

I'll pitch in a few bucks if needed.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

cool!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

im gonna send the Cd2 mini horn and 1E mini horn and may send the Ultra driver which has the screw on adapter , which then u can use for winslows BMS

id double check with Erin tho on the best way to measure them to get the most accurate results


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah the Ultra driver would need the same adapter as the BMS driver would need.

Gotta find that other big body I had laying around...I have one that is drilled for a 1.5" compression driver and supposed to have another b-stock big body laying around somewhere in addition to my straight horns. May have to drill out the 1"-2" adapter for a 2 bolt driver though...which could use the adapter with the one Mic is sending to get the right bolt pattern for it.

I might send you one of my micro unity horns and my passive for it for you to measure...but you couldn't keep it for a long time since I will be needing it back. There's not any EQing going on in the XO though because: 1. I don't have any way to measure the FR and 2. it is close enough that the MS-8 will EQ it.

Actually I have a spare horn and mids for the 3rd one I am going to build...have to get the compression driver and XO built for it.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Hmmm I pretty sure I can help out in more than one way. Technical assistance for sure and horns and drivers for testing also.

Erin, I can shorten the learning curve to getting useful and meaningful results so please contact for guidance when you are setting up to do the testing. Also when ready and in need of some test units.

Eric


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Erin , 

I have multiple CDs and a few different sized home audio waveguides/horns. Let me dig through the shop and see what I can come up with. 

Charles


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

I can send the Illusion and Veritas horn bodies when needed...


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

looking forward to this testing!!!


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sub-Scribed like a MOFO!

If they are needed, I have the new Eric Ultra set Mini-Bodies not installed yet.

I've also been eye-balling these drivers for a while wondering if they sound as good as the 18 Sound midbass driver. If there's ever a good time for me to get them.....Anyone elses thoughts on the performance? Worth trying out and getting them measured?

Eighteen Sound Speakers - Eighteen Sound ND1060 - Eighteen Sound ND1060 1" high frequency compression driver has a lightweight neodymium magnet. Eighteen Sound ND1060 2" high frequency compression drivers are available here. 18 Sound speaker componen

http://www.eighteensound.com/index.aspx?mainMenu=view_product_simple&prj=True&pid=88


----------



## ashman5 (Aug 30, 2009)

I've got a set of USD A-6.0 Waveguides I can drop off.

1" Compression Driver
1.75" Aluminum Diaphragm
Frequency Response: 800Hz to 20kHz
Recommend Crossover Frequency: 800Hz.
Power Handling: 100 watts RMS
Sensitivity: 110dB 1w/M
Nominal Impedance: 8 ohms
Size: 2.5" high x 18" wide x 10" deep


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks for all the offers, guys. probably around this weekend, I'll start contacting you all to see what can be done. 
please be aware that it might take me a month or so to do the testing and get the drivers back out to you. I've actually still got some drivers here I've yet to ship out because I've been so busy with the move that I honestly haven't had a chance to box/ship anything just yet. I don't want people freaking out when they don't get something back in a week so keep that in mind if you are considering sending something to me. 


Eric,
regarding measuring these, is one of your main suggestions to measure a polar on the side of the throat that is toward the center of the car? IIRC, aren't the ID bodies shaped to where one particular side should be toward the sides of the car and the other side of the horn toward the center? I actually think a measurement of this would be interesting to see.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Eric,
> regarding measuring these, is one of your main suggestions to measure a polar on the side of the throat that is toward the center of the car? IIRC, aren't the ID bodies shaped to where one particular side should be toward the sides of the car and the other side of the horn toward the center? I actually think a measurement of this would be interesting to see.


Yes where to take the measurements is large part of it. My horn designs are intended to be listened to off axis in the vertical direction and actually exhibit their best pattern control off axis 30 to 45 degrees like they would be in a typical under dash location. They still function on axis but the pattern control effects are reduced. The pattern is designed to direct more energy towards the farthest listener or opposite side to help over come the earlier arrival time of the nearest side. unfortunately cant be perfect because different frequencies are controlled in different ways, with the highest frequencies being the hardest to control with the horn. Aother benefit to the pattern control is minimized early reflections that smear the images and color the sound, this can be seen in a full polar comparison but is best measured in an actual vehicle. 

Eric


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

That's how I measured it, but not in the car


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

BigRed said:


> That's how I measured it, but not in the car


Could be good could be bad. Get a pic with the scale on the graphic


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

The lines are 5 db increments


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

in for the results erin, i was going to say i have a pair of CD2 motors at the house, but it looks like you have lots of donations ready


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

alright, guys. 

To all those who said they'd be willing to send something in, let me know if you're OK with possibly waiting a while and then we can get the ball rolling. I'd like to start doing some testing next week but it would really be a 'at my leisure' type thing because I also have some other stuff going on as well. 

PM or email is fine.

Thanks,
Erin


----------



## ashman5 (Aug 30, 2009)

Erin, your welcome to use the ones I have for initial setup of your testing process. I have no immediate use for them, so there will be no rush on my part.

PM me your new address and I'll drop them off.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool. Will do. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

Any chance you could have a specific driver you could use to measure all horn bodies in addition to each combination of the horn/driver you test?


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Subscribed


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

It's been a while but I've not forgotten about this. I'm still working with some people regarding new test gear and would like to wait until I know how that turns out before I test anything with anything. 

I figured it would take some time and I was right. Just be patient. I'm diligently working on it and will get the data up as soon as I can. Though it may not be anytime in the immediate future. 

If anyone who has donated products needs them back at any time just shoot me PM. 

Regarding testing, I've determined I will be mounting these free air. I can go on about why but it's the way it will happen. I'll explain when I test and post the data. 

Thanks,
Erin


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> If anyone who has donated products needs them back at *any time nude* shoot me PM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


*t-hehehe*

beat you to it


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

pocket5s said:


> I would think Bateman would have a closet full of them
> 
> I'll pitch in a few bucks if needed.


True, but they've all been measured. I've never measured anything that could beat the QSC oblate spheroidal waveguide combined with the Celestion CDX1-1425.

I haven't measured this waveguide, but based on the results I've seen from QSC, I have little doubt that it's very very good:

QSC PL-000446GP Replacement Waveguide Horn for HPR152i 245-625


Horns and waveguides have really improve by leaps and bounds in the last ten years. If you look at the ones that were prevalent before 2000, diffraction slots were almost ubiquitous, along with crazy coverage angles.

To be honest, the only real reason I don't use QSC waveguides for all my projects is that I'm just too cheap, and I tend to trash projects a month after I start them. If I were going to build a system to live with, it would likely look a lot like this:


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

hhuummmm....this should be good info


----------



## left channel (Jul 9, 2008)

Any Updates on this?


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Updates?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

none. I got way ahead of myself here and let other things take priority and to be completely honest with you, I just flat out forgot about this. 

My PC is en route to be repaired. It got hit by *something* and I'm hoping the data can be salvaged and I can continue testing late next month. If you need your stuff back, just let me know. I can't honestly promise anything at this point because I'm up to my ears in personal and work commitments that are keeping me from doing any testing at all... even if I had my test computer to do it with. 

- Erin


----------

